# Help! :(



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

My little baby called little freak is scaring me...she has gotten extremely thin and I never see her eat anymore. All she does is sit in her nest. every time i put my hand in she moves very slowly in and just sits there soaking up my warmth. I am very worried about her, shes my favourite.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds like she is either old, or very sick. Do you have a pic? How old is she? Do you have acess to a vet?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

she is very very young just got her a month ago. I dont have a pic right now but i amy tomorow.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

The only advice I can give you is to give her KMR soaked oatmeal, keep her warm, and take her to a vet.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks  there are no vets around me though...they either only take large animals or ones that take your money just to kill them ( I called and thats what they said in kinder words)


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I know she is your beloved pet, but she sounds like she is suffering... At this point you should do what is best for her, and without a vet, she will not make it.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm just really confused...shes has very bright eyes and she moves around alot when you take her out...shes just really really skinny...she never sneezes or shows sign of illness, she just will only nibble on food.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried making her scrambled egg, KMR soaked oatmeal, bits of chicken, ect?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

shes licken the oatmeal and nibbling gently which is a start.  I'll make her some eggs tomorow. She is already starting to look better.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

i think ve found the illness-natasha from this mouse question website said that sometimes mice just whither away. It usually doesnt end well but sometimes you can get them back to health. I'm going to stay cheery and hope that its the latter. thanks for your advice though jessilyn.


----------

